# Another proud papa thread.  Look at this monster.



## rusty (Nov 19, 2017)

I was out of town this weekend, so my son went with his grandfather Saturday morning.  He killed his first 2 deer (a doe and 6 pt) last year... again while I was out of town.  

As told to me by my 12 year old son...

This year he was only going for a real shooter buck, since he had already broken the ice so to speak.  He patiently watched a young buck chase a doe early Saturday morning, remaining committed to to his goal.  He didn't have to wait long.  About 20 minutes later a 2 1/2 year old 8pt came by the stand.  Being considerably larger than his first buck last year, he was eager to take the shot, but his grandfather convinced him to remain patient.  While watching the 8 pt dance around in front of the stand, giving him several opportunities to take the shot, this tall tined 10 pt came in crashing the party.  He said his grandfather told him 'shoot the second one', and he did after fumbling with the safety for what seemed like forever.  Perfect shot, just behind the shoulder.  His beloved .243, that his grandfather had gotten for him on his first Christmas, did the rest.  
He said he didn't really realize how big of a deer it was until the blood trail ended where this bruiser lay.


----------



## rusty (Nov 19, 2017)

*Side view*

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome  Great buck!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Man Oh man.. Can't beat that with a stick. Congrats to your boy.


----------



## Duff (Nov 19, 2017)

Goodness what a buck!! Congrats young man!!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 19, 2017)

Million dollar smile there! Nice work young man!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats to the young man and Grandpa. Thank Grandpa for taking the time to involve the boy in something he apparently loves. That's a fine way to fill the pages of life's memory book.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice buck young man!!


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 20, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 21, 2017)

Great deer


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a hoss of a deer, that patience paid off big time. Congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2017)

that's a great buck ... congrats to the young man!


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome buck and a fine job showing the patience to allow it to happen! Congratulations!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 22, 2017)

Great job guys! All of you!


----------



## gnatbait (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow...that is some nice buck right there....&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Dec 11, 2017)

Congrats to you and him!  Nice buck!  Another good hunting memory he will have!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2017)

Congrats to the young man.  Special times with grangpa he will never forget!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats to the young man. He's gonna want you to go out of town every deer season.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 18, 2017)

Great buck.  Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 11, 2018)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## leemckinney (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice memories


----------



## antharper (Jan 13, 2018)

Man what a buck , and a nice smile, congrats to him and papa !


----------



## Al White (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome!  Congrats to everyone and tell your son great job


----------



## Big7 (Jan 16, 2018)

MONSTER!

Grandpa must have known whazz up..

So goes the naysayers on the Almighty .243!

Only thing worse than that is get him going on a Turkey. 

Congratulations to the lil' man and his Paw and his Paw-Paw. 

Don't get much better than that!


----------



## Avery Cason (Feb 25, 2018)

Heart thumper right thar now


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Good job, what a great deer!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Mar 23, 2018)

*That young man got a whole lot*

more than a big deer with his grandpa's help.  Like maybe setting a goal - patience - taking advice from your elders - patience - patience


----------



## riskyb (Apr 19, 2018)

Awsome deer congrats


----------

